# ILT hit 5k!



## fenixpollo

_I Love Translating reached her 5,000-post milestone some time back, with little fanfare. With so many foreros opting out, I didn't want ILT to get lost in the shuffle..._

 *...so thank you, ILT, for moderating with such moderation, and being so helpful and friendly while you do it, and at the same time managing to add your expertise and intellect*. 

 
*Happy Postiversary!*
​


----------



## Mei

Congratulations I Love Translation and thank you for sharing your knowledge and all your help!!!  

Mei


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations ILT for 5,000 wonderfully accurate and caring posts.

Here is  a little gift for you. May you wear it with pride! 

Un abrazo,
Laura N.


----------



## elroy

*Gratuliere!*​ 
_Einen herzlichen Dank für die Zusammenarbeit im Forum und für deine ständige Hilfsbereitschaft._​


----------



## danielfranco

Awwwright, ILT! thanks for sharing so much of your wisdom and knowledge, and for not deleting my butt off the forums when I go "slightly" off-topic!!!
Saludotes grandototes y "munchas" felicidades de parte de un chilango en Texas.


----------



## french4beth

Congrats, ILT - keep up the great work!

Kermit rules!


Best regards,
Beth​


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Congratulations, ILT!!!  *


----------



## Agnès E.

Shame on me, shame on me... my eyes didn't catch the ILT part of the title, gargl.


Joyeux postiversaire, I L T mon amie !


----------



## Jana337

*Congrats, dear She loves moderating! 

Jana*​


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Cómo se me pasó! Lo de ILT me confundió.

I Love Translating! Eres genial en tus intervenciones y siempre "moderadamente moderando". ¡Qué sería de estos foros sin ti!

Un enorme abrazo.


----------



## anangelaway

*¡Felicidades! *_I Love Translating_

_mi regalito para ti_

​


----------



## Txiri

Muchas gracias por compartir todo lo que compartes con nosotros.  Que sea mucho más!


----------



## la reine victoria

*Congratulations and thanks ILT!*

*Hoppy days!*





*LRV*


----------



## América

*MUCHAS GRACIAS ILT, ¡¡¡¡POR TODO!!!*


----------



## loladamore

It's a good thing for all of us that You Love Translating!

!Muchas felicidades! y ¡muchas gracias!


----------



## Eugin

*I Love that* *You Love Translating*, *therefore, I am bringing to you **this bouquet **as a symbol of appreciation and admiration!!! *


*Por favor, sigue moderándonos e ilustrándonos como hasta ahora, WE LOVE THAT!!!!  *

*F E L I C I T A C I O N E S!!! *

*Muchos saludos para ti, ILT!!*


----------



## Fernando

Te queremos, ILT (dentro de un orden).


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, ILT!

我喜欢翻译

Eso, para que lo traduzcas.


----------



## Fernita

Muchísimas felicitaciones para ILT. 

Tus traducciones son excelentes, tus "moderaciones" 

realmente muy oportunas, y tu sentido del humor es genial.

¡¡¡Gracias I Love Translating!!! 
SDI (so do I) 

Fernita  ​


----------

